# oneida osprey



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ok this is my main fishing bow and i love it so much since its 100 times smooter then any other bow ive ever shot that i have to use it for hunting this year. but i have limbsavers on it already and i plan on putting 4 spiders on it when i shoot my flu flus it is still very loud almost dryfire loud have tried carbon and aluminum no dif but yet is whisper quite with my fishing arrows. any ideas on how to quite it down some more


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I used to have a Onieda Aeroforce and it was quiet with my hunting arrows. I used limbsavers, catwhiskers on the string, and a stabilizer.

Not sure why yours would be so loud, maybe out of tune?

I would assume your fishing arrow is quieter because it is so much heavier than hunting arrows.

huntin1


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i no its in tune my fishing arrows flex fore is what causes that i think im going to put some spyders on the tring and see if it fixes it


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Aren't the Ospreys limbs hollow? That'd be why it's so loud if that's the case. You might even want to try putting something thin and rubbery between the outboard and inboard limb where they meet just to soften the blow when you shoot.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well i just put tarantulas on the string got a s coil stabilizer for it and some sound stopper strips now im just waiting for my parts to get here and i will see if its quite enough to kill a trophy buck not just fish. might have to crank it up a few pounds and add some letoff first though. 30lbs just aint gunna get the job done i dont think


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well its still loud any more ideas? if it is by some freak out of tune would that cause it to be loud? im almost positive its in tune but im not 100% sure


----------

